# Effacer dernier fichier téléchargé



## alekhine (2 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour,
j'ai beaucoup essayé mais vraiment je n'arrive à rien avec l'application raccourcis.
Je voudrais créer un raccourci qui efface définitivement le dernier fichier téléchargé.
Merci pour votre aide


----------

